# i have been bitten. . . could i get 2 cents worth please ?



## davidh (Feb 15, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TOP-QUALITY...540?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a271aba84 

price looks do-able, work envelope seems reasonable, i want to make three dim. patterns for my aluminum / brass castings.  

is it something an old guy could learn to run ?  i do have some computer savy friends and wife,  just in cast.

thanks for takin the time to look and hopefully comment. . .


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 15, 2013)

I've never seen or used one but it looks like the quality of construction is pretty good.  What will you be making your patterns out of?  I don't think this thing is really meant to cut metal.  Not knowing what parts you are casting, I would also be a little concerned with the z-axis travel.  It only weighs about 60# so it will be limited in what it can do.

Sorry I can't be more help.

Steve


----------



## ecdez (Feb 15, 2013)

Not sure if this is good forum etiquette or not, but there are a few threads on this topic over at cnc zone. Only reason I know is because I was looking to get one.

If you get it, post up your experience here so we can all benefit.


----------



## jumps4 (Feb 15, 2013)

that looks to be just an engraver. and thats what they are calling it.  it does not seem ridgid enough to really remove much material.
what material are you wanting to cut? he says in the add to send the material to him and he will tell you if it will cut it?
steve


----------

